# FYI: OEM Votex Stainless Steel Sport Exhaust for the Jetta 2.5 are on clearance!!!



## GnarlyGash (Aug 30, 2000)

The OEM Votex Stainless Steel Sport Exhaust for the Jetta 2.5 are on clearance at the dealers right now!!!

Description:
From catalytic converter back. This highly polished, direct-fit, sporty exhaust system will help take the performance look and sound of your Volkswagen model to the next level. Made of highly polished T304 stainless steel, these exhaust systems feature high-quality, mandrel-bent tubing and TIG weld seams. The mufflers feature angle-cut, twin, three-inch, polished double-wall.










Give your local dealer a call and give them the following part#
1KM-071-901-U

Original Price: $1000+ 
*Sale Price: $219* plus tax 

Better hurry because they will go quick!


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

Confused, by dealers you mean VW or local tuning shop? I didn't even know this existed, and for that price it really can't be beat. Any thoughts on where I should look in the mid-atlantic region?

Edit: I'm an idiot/noob, didn't know it was a dealer brand. Called my local dealer, none in stock, tons in the warehouse though all showing that price. Thanks for the post, got myself a shiny new x-mas present haha.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

VW1.8TBO said:


> The OEM Votex Stainless Steel Sport Exhaust for the Jetta 2.5 are on clearance at the dealers right now!!!
> 
> Description:
> From catalytic converter back. This highly polished, direct-fit, sporty exhaust system will help take the performance look and sound of your Volkswagen model to the next level. Made of highly polished T304 stainless steel, these exhaust systems feature high-quality, mandrel-bent tubing and TIG weld seams. The mufflers feature angle-cut, twin, three-inch, polished double-wall.
> ...


How did you hear about it? VW them selfs don't quite know what that part is


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I really wish I had gotten this setup for my rabbit when they where clearing them out earler this year.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Huh, I wonder how big the piping is on these exhausts.

Great price for a very nice OEM+ exhaust.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

is the Votex Exhaust you're referring to the same as the OEM VW Sport Exhaust found on the ECS website below? if so it sounds really good. the only question i have is that the part numbers of slightly different:

Yours: 1KM-071-901-U
ECS: 1K0-071-901-U

When i pull up both parts on genuinevwaudiparts.com yours comes up as $220, and the ECS number comes up as $1,195.

Clicky Click


----------



## GnarlyGash (Aug 30, 2000)

Nope, this is definitely for the Jetta 2.5

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Exhaust/Cat_Back/ES323048/

But it's a lot cheaper if you call your local VW dealer and have them order one and pick it up.

Order from ECS and get socked with a high shipping charge.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

ECS just dropped their prices. 
According to a part's person at a VW dealer, VW is dropping this exhaust in order to make room for the mK6 line. Makes sense.


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

eatrach said:


> ECS just dropped their prices.
> According to a part's person at a VW dealer, VW is dropping this exhaust in order to make room for the mK6 line. Makes sense.


So am I to assume this WILL NOT work with the MK6? Didn't think the mk5 and mk6 were that much different, if at all. Would love to pull the trigger on this, any idea how long this sale will be going?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Sounds completely worth it if it is a 2.5" exhaust like ECS says in the description.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Stg3G60 said:


> So am I to assume this WILL NOT work with the MK6? Didn't think the mk5 and mk6 were that much different, if at all. Would love to pull the trigger on this, any idea how long this sale will be going?


no it won't work on the MK6. 
Sale is on 'til they are gone.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Sounds completely worth it if it is a 2.5" exhaust like ECS says in the description.


Where did you see that? It just says its for the 2.5 not its 2.5". I found it as cheap as $186+ shipping with a Google search, the only question is, whats the piping diameter? If it is 2.5" I'm buying one it'll be a nice upgrade over stock, seems like its just a SS replica of the stock one tho


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I just got one. I bought it from this place in AZ:
http://www.peoriavw.com/?http://www.fastvwparts.com
They have it for 165 plus shipping. They are nice guys. Talk to Dawny. They have 2 left, that is because I bought one . Tell him Eli bought an exhaust from you this morning, and he sent me. 

That is a darn good price on this thing.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

06_JETTA_MASTER said:


> Where did you see that? It just says its for the 2.5 not its 2.5". I found it as cheap as $186+ shipping with a Google search, the only question is, whats the piping diameter? If it is 2.5" I'm buying one it'll be a nice upgrade over stock, seems like its just a SS replica of the stock one tho


Going off of the link in LampyB's post.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Going off of the link in LampyB's post.


Oh didn't see that one I was looking for the one for the Jetta.


I found one even cheaper $158+ shipping


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

I just found that it is a 2.25" http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/1km071901u/, what size is stock? I'll still get this if it's bigger then stock.


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

Installed mine today. Perfect install... Slightly larger than oe... Had to use an R32 sleeve clamp on the rear muffler bend section, the fit is perfect and the sound is awesome. No drone inside the car at any speed. Doing a drive by it sounds similar to the awe setup. Incredible pricing...

I will post a video tomorrow. Buy this now before they sell out.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

ReinertAngle said:


> Installed mine today. Perfect install... Slightly larger than oe... Had to use an R32 sleeve clamp on the rear muffler bend section, the fit is perfect and the sound is awesome. No drone inside the car at any speed. Doing a drive by it sounds similar to the awe setup. Incredible pricing...
> 
> I will post a video tomorrow. Buy this now before they sell out.


that sounds awesome. I am looking forward to mine too.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

damn i really wish this was for the Rabbit. the best deal anyone's had on the Rabbit/Golf 2.5l sport exhaust was ECS at about $400 earlier this year. they sold out quickly though.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

LampyB said:


> damn i really wish this was for the Rabbit. the best deal anyone's had on the Rabbit/Golf 2.5l sport exhaust was ECS at about $400 earlier this year. they sold out quickly though.


Isn't the exhaust the same? When I got the instructions for my TT Dual Borla, the only difference in install instructions was that the Jetta exhaust had to be cut off if memory serves.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

LampyB said:


> damn i really wish this was for the Rabbit. the best deal anyone's had on the Rabbit/Golf 2.5l sport exhaust was ECS at about $400 earlier this year. they sold out quickly though.





LampyB said:


> is the Votex Exhaust you're referring to the same as the OEM VW Sport Exhaust found on the ECS website below? if so it sounds really good. the only question i have is that the part numbers of slightly different:
> 
> Yours: 1KM-071-901-U
> ECS: 1K0-071-901-U
> ...


Isn't this one you linked for the Golf?


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

ReinertAngle said:


> Installed mine today. Perfect install... Slightly larger than oe... Had to use an R32 sleeve clamp on the rear muffler bend section, the fit is perfect and the sound is awesome. No drone inside the car at any speed. Doing a drive by it sounds similar to the awe setup. Incredible pricing...
> 
> I will post a video tomorrow. Buy this now before they sell out.


Awesome, so probably stock is 2" and this one is 2.25".


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ordered!  hopefully this was good purchase i was looking for exhaust but everything seemed too expensive...


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

06_JETTA_MASTER said:


> Awesome, so probably stock is 2" and this one is 2.25".


Stock is 2.25.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

DerekH said:


> Stock is 2.25.


So its the same as stock then.


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

I dont know about size but i think it has less restrictions on it. Either way im sure it was worth the 180$. eace:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

06_JETTA_MASTER said:


> Isn't this one you linked for the Golf?


yeah, on the ECS website they have one for the golf that used to be $400 but it sold out and that was that. the only sport exhaust i've found at the super low price is for the jetta 2.5, not the golf/rabbit.


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

ReinertAngle said:


> Installed mine today. Perfect install... Slightly larger than oe... Had to use an R32 sleeve clamp on the rear muffler bend section, the fit is perfect and the sound is awesome. No drone inside the car at any speed. Doing a drive by it sounds similar to the awe setup. Incredible pricing...
> 
> I will post a video tomorrow. Buy this now before they sell out.


Video? opcorn:
Waiting for mine to get processed and shipped. dont know if i will install it this winter or wait till spring.


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ordered mine from the local dealership this morning. Parts guy said it should be in on wed. I can't wait. This sale really made my exhaust choice easy. I was going back and forth between awe and magnaflow but at this price how can you say no. It actually came out cheaper paying the sale price plus tax at my local dealer rather than paying shipping from one that was selling a little cheaper. 
Any vids to hold me over till I get this thing on? :laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

for the price, there was no A or B; just A :laugh:


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

eatrach said:


> for the price, there was no A or B; just A :laugh:


No kidding I could buy 2 of these and still have money left as opposed to the next cheapest option. Plus I wasn't looking for anything too loud and this looks like it'll fit the bill.


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

hi everyone. anybody thats liver near pittsburgh or in the greater area i called 3 rivers vw and gave them the 1km-071-901-u and the parts guys said that part # ifs for the oem non stainless cat back price $219.99.

he threw this at me: 1km-071-901-uc. is the polished stainless cat back system # and it is 899.99 for that. 


did anybody elses dealer say the same thing :screwy:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

dirtydub33 said:


> hi everyone. anybody thats liver near pittsburgh or in the greater area i called 3 rivers vw and gave them the 1km-071-901-u and the parts guys said that part # ifs for the oem non stainless cat back price $219.99.
> 
> he threw this at me: 1km-071-901-uc. is the polished stainless cat back system # and it is 899.99 for that.
> 
> ...


you gave him the right part number. The second one is for the GLI. There is no C at the end.


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

Total price 240$. My local dealership wanted 260$! So I order off murrieta vw. Shipping was


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

ill call again but will probably be the same result.


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

dirtydub33 said:


> ill call again but will probably be the same result.


my dealership said it was tips, and then rear muffler and tips, and then he didnt even know what it was. :banghead: then asked for 260$. i dislike my local dealers... >.< I ordered off vwdiscountparts.com < dealer in california if anyone cares.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

My local dealer said it was a "silencer" and they have to order and it would take 3 weeks  

They price was right but the description, way off!


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just got off the phone with ECS. This exhaust is 2.25". John from over there also mentioned it should provide a gain of 8-10 HP. I'm ordering this weekend. If they are still in stock.


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

yikes, my local's part guy knew exactly what it was as soon as I gave him the part number. Said he had gotten a few calls about this due to the price. He was very helpful and said he would order it for me right away, didn't even ask for a deposit. Just took my name and number and said it should be in on wed. and told me not to worry if I couldn't go get it right away. should be a little over $230 out the door after tax (I hope) lets see when tomorrow comes.
Kinda makes me like my local a little more after hearing all these stories.


----------



## wnhanna (Nov 21, 2011)

I called the localest dealer yesterday, they wanted $235 or so plus tax, paid in full up front. I found it online out in Cali (mentioned earlier, dgdg.com dealerships) for $185 + about $36 S&H; called next closest VW dealer and they quoted the $219.xx MSRP plus tax (didn't really know what it was, it's in VW computer as 'Silencer', that's it). No deposit necessary, it'll be here in a few days (maybe tomorrow), and parts hours there are MUCH more amenable. Guess I may have found 'my dealer' (only had the car for a month, haven't owned a VW in almost 20 years, since I had my Bug). Looking forward to this!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

FYI people, the guy that I ordered it from called it a "Silencer" too. However, I had him physically pull it out to look at it. When he described it to me, I knew that this is a cat back system.


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

wnhanna said:


> I called the localest dealer yesterday, they wanted $235 or so plus tax, paid in full up front. I found it online out in Cali (mentioned earlier, dgdg.com dealerships) for $185 + about $36 S&H; called next closest VW dealer and they quoted the $219.xx MSRP plus tax (didn't really know what it was, it's in VW computer as 'Silencer', that's it). No deposit necessary, it'll be here in a few days (maybe tomorrow), and parts hours there are MUCH more amenable. Guess I may have found 'my dealer' (only had the car for a month, haven't owned a VW in almost 20 years, since I had my Bug). Looking forward to this!


 My shipping initially was around 30$ too... :/ until it increased to 90$ because of size and weight..



06_JETTA_MASTER said:


> My local dealer said it was a "silencer" and they have to order and it would take 3 weeks
> 
> They price was right but the description, way off!


Yup. just order off the internet.. 


DboyDub1 said:


> Just got off the phone with ECS. This exhaust is 2.25". John from over there also mentioned it should provide a gain of 8-10 HP. I'm ordering this weekend. If they are still in stock.


damn was hoping for 2.5 :/ oh well 


eatrach said:


> FYI people, the guy that I ordered it from called it a "Silencer" too. However, I had him physically pull it out to look at it. When he described it to me, I knew that this is a cat back system.


Yeah my part sales rep straight up had no clue so i wasnt going to take chances with him.. eace: pfft hillbilly


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Probably going to order one of these, then hunt down a chip dealer near me (since 20squared seems to have vanished) and get me a Stage 2 flash


----------



## blackstone3 (Nov 6, 2009)

just bought for $180 shipped from keffervw online. so well see what happens!


----------



## GnarlyGash (Aug 30, 2000)

Just so everyone knows... the system looks exactly like the picture I posted originally.


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

VW1.8TBO said:


> Just so everyone knows... the system looks exactly like the picture I posted originally.


so is it made for a 2.0T? the first pic in this thread looks like a turbo catback. It is missing the resonator between that last bend in the pipe and where it would mount up to the factory location. The 2.5L should have an additional resonator and a longer straight run to mate up with the factory clamp location.


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

shiva916 said:


> so is it made for a 2.0T? the first pic in this thread looks like a turbo catback. It is missing the resonator between that last bend in the pipe and where it would mount up to the factory location. The 2.5L should have an additional resonator and a longer straight run to mate up with the factory clamp location.












Here is the pic from ECS.


----------



## GnarlyGash (Aug 30, 2000)

shiva916 said:


> so is it made for a 2.0T? the first pic in this thread looks like a turbo catback. It is missing the resonator between that last bend in the pipe and where it would mount up to the factory location. The 2.5L should have an additional resonator and a longer straight run to mate up with the factory clamp location.


I stand corrected... pic updated.


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

to anyone that lives in pa call this # 866-304-0880. they can order them for 219.95 plus 25.00 for shipping, they have a few left.:laugh:


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

VW1.8TBO said:


> I stand corrected... pic updated.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Just wanted to be sure.

FYI I posted in the thread on the Jetta/Golf V page that my exhaust came into the dealer today and the parts guy checked it out and said that the clamp was missing. He heard that there may be similar issues with the parts shipping out of the NJ warehouse. He ordered me another one out of the TX warehouse and said he will make sure it is all there before I go get it. Looks like I'll be waiting till next week for it now :thumbdown: but :thumbup: for getting me a complete system!


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

When giving my dealer parts guy the part # he looked it up without issue and said it was $219. I'm in DE so there is no tax. $165 shipped is a way better deal though, really wishing I had jumped on that. Shipping for that beat is probably at least $30-50. Again nice find to the OP. Should have mine on this week, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I got mine today. I will try to attempt to have it install before Christmas. My christmas gift from me to me


----------



## black_plague_21 (Feb 26, 2011)

blackstone3 said:


> just bought for $180 shipped from keffervw online. so well see what happens!


Hmmm... I bet you didn't. They quoted me $110 for shipping, bringing the total to about $275... The regular $16 standard shipping rate obviously doesn't apply for the full exhaust. :facepalm:


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

black_plague_21 said:


> Hmmm... I bet you didn't. They quoted me $110 for shipping, bringing the total to about $275... The regular $16 standard shipping rate obviously doesn't apply for the full exhaust. :facepalm:


Paul emailed me back with a shipping quote of $100. :banghead:


I called my local dealer who told me that his computer showed the price was !0% higher than the MSRP on the VW Outlet site- marked up like everything else they sell over the counter. I and asked for a discount, mentioning that other dealers online were near $160...and that their manager has a deposit on a Golf R for me...and the parts manager's heart grew three sizes, selling it to me for $186 including tax. :snowcool:


----------



## black_plague_21 (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ Nice deal! :thumbup:

I wasn't going to pay $100+ for shipping through Keffer so I decided to give my local dealer a ring.. Turns out, they were pretty fair, offering it for the $219 plus tax as advertised. Out the door for $230 and will have the exhaust in about a week.

ANYBODY have a sound clip??? It would be much appreciated!! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I got mine yesterday. All i can say, I robbed the VW dealer. Very very good quality, and let me say this that I bought a supersprint Exhaust 2 years ago for my E46 330i zhp; this exhaust far exceed the welding quality of the supersprint, and the welding seems is done much more professionally. 
I am happy 

Black and Brian, I told you guys to call the place I bought it from. They charged me 40 dollars for shipping, included in the package was Jetta rubber floor matts, from Arizona to SoCAL.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I installed it today and got the resonator cut out and sounds very good. Way better and louder than stock, you can't even hear stock. This one it sounds amazing on start ups and can even hear it idelling. Gets way better on high rpms. Sorry won't do a sound clip


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

eatrach said:


> Black and Brian, I told you guys to call the place I bought it from. They charged me 40 dollars for shipping, included in the package was Jetta rubber floor matts, from Arizona to SoCAL.


I used the link that you provided and found the price was $160.59 but the shipping at $16.06 was obviously wrong, so I called and they said the shipping to Connecticut would be $105. So using the local guy made sense for me.

Meanwhile I found a discount card that came in the mail last week; a plastic thing the size of a post card that will get you $500 off your best deal on a new car through April, and 10% off parts and service (up to $500) as well. So when I apply the card the exhaust will be $157.50 + 6.35% tax. I'm happy.

BTW, if this VW closeout is just too much savings for anyone, you can order from Quark VW's ebay store and pay $1285.74 with shipping if spending more will make you feel better.:screwy:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Golf-Wag...ta&vxp=mtr&hash=item2ea2e44334#ht_1031wt_1141


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

brian81 said:


> Meanwhile I found a discount card that came in the mail last week; a plastic thing the size of a post card that will get you $500 off your best deal on a new car through April, and 10% off parts and service (up to $500) as well. So when I apply the card the exhaust will be $157.50 + 6.35% tax. I'm happy.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Golf-Wag...ta&vxp=mtr&hash=item2ea2e44334#ht_1031wt_1141


 good stuff. 
I installed mine yesterday. Sound a tad better than factory. I don't want my car to sound too loud. But it does sound like I have an aftermarket exhaust-not to the level of AWE exhaust sound. 
I will try to post video


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

I found it for 152 but shipping was 65 to me so it ended up at 217, I couldn't go wrong for that price so I ordered it since local dealers wanted 230+ tax which is high as **** in the Chi.

Any vids of the sound yet, I'm hoping its a nice tone, no drone, and not loud. I'm expecting this to be true since its 2.25", the guy at vwdiscountparts.com actually pulled it out and measured it for me, his names MikeP, very helpful guy answered all my questions and calculated out the total before I ordered through the site. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

06_JETTA_MASTER said:


> I found it for 152 but shipping was 65 to me so it ended up at 217, I couldn't go wrong for that price so I ordered it since local dealers wanted 230+ tax which is high as **** in the Chi.
> 
> Any vids of the sound yet, I'm hoping its a nice tone, no drone, and not loud. I'm expecting this to be true since its 2.25", the guy at vwdiscountparts.com actually pulled it out and measured it for me, his names MikeP, very helpful guy answered all my questions and calculated out the total before I ordered through the site. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




Ubercrew ^^ he posted a video in the jetta V forums. 

Im really thinking about removing one of the mufflers to see what it sounds like. eace:


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds great exactly what I was looking for, for now at least. :thumbup:

If you want more sound just remove the middle muffler and it should be the same sound just louder. I will probably do that eventually when I really start modding this car!


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

What about the end muffler? I might as well do it custom now if I'ma do it at all you know. Before it's on.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

ArminT said:


> What about the end muffler? I might as well do it custom now if I'ma do it at all you know. Before it's on.


If you want to get rid of both of them then whats the point of buying it  The end muffler is mostly the one delivering the sound the middle one is acting as a resonator.


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

See, I didn't know that. Def keeping the end muffler then. Idk I saw awe exhaust was with no muffler . Haha thanks for the info I always wondered


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

sounds good, but i hope some other vids get put up with other demos, getting on it a little more, some normal driving and maybe some interior shots too. That would all be great :thumbup:

Can't wait to get mine and get it on.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

ArminT said:


> See, I didn't know that. Def keeping the end muffler then. Idk I saw awe exhaust was with no muffler . Haha thanks for the info I always wondered


That's why the awe is so loud because after that mid muffler the exhaust picks up sound again, well thats my theory at least :laugh:

I'm not an exhaust specialist bro so I could be wrong


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

06_JETTA_MASTER said:


> That's why the awe is so loud because after that mid muffler the exhaust picks up sound again, well thats my theory at least :laugh:
> 
> I'm not an exhaust specialist bro so I could be wrong


Hey you know more then me 

Hmmm idk, ill see. I think removing the mid muffler is best but ill seek some others opinons before i give it a go. I def like the sound of it stock tho :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

ArminT said:


> Hey you know more then me
> 
> Hmmm idk, ill see. I think removing the mid muffler is best but ill seek some others opinons before i give it a go. I def like the sound of it stock tho :thumbup::thumbup:



Just leave it as is at first, most of the time the sound changes after a few hundred miles then if you want more loud remove the mid muffler.


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

06_JETTA_MASTER said:


> Just leave it as is at first, most of the time the sound changes after a few hundred miles then if you want more loud remove the mid muffler.


 Yeah your right. thats what i will do 

:beer::beer:


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

For anyone still interested here's the link for the cheapest I found on the internet http://www.vwdiscountparts.com/part...fo&PartID=830334&siteid=214028&catalogid=5496, ask for MikeP and he will give you an exact shipping quote so you know since the website just gives a generic quote that isn't accurate. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

Installed mine this week and it's a phenomenal deal....a bit louder than stock and a bit more mean sounding and you can't beat the look :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

Have you guys had any issues with the clamp needed modification to install this? On the thread in the Jetta V section a few guys have had to "oval" the holes on the clamp and use longer bolts. Have you guys had to do this as well? or has it been ok to use as is?


----------



## black_plague_21 (Feb 26, 2011)

shiva916 said:


> Have you guys had any issues with the clamp needed modification to install this? On the thread in the Jetta V section a few guys have had to "oval" the holes on the clamp and use longer bolts. Have you guys had to do this as well? or has it been ok to use as is?


I know that the bolts included are not the proper length, I have seen multiple reports of people having to go to Lowes or somewhere and pick up longer length bolts.. As far as the clamp goes, not sure.. That is my car on the lift in the Jetta V section, and I trust Cory (Make it Rain) as he is a VW Tech and I am sure that widening the holes on the stock clamp was necessary for a proper fit and install. :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i didn't have any problems with the bolt. 
Speaking of sound, mine got a tad louder and I like!!!!


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

eatrach said:


> i didn't have any problems with the bolt.
> Speaking of sound, mine got a tad louder and I like!!!!


Were you able to use the supplied clamp with no modification?

That's what I am curious of, I know my locals parts guy at the dealer said that some of the exhausts had some clamp issues so he reordered mine, I am kind of hoping that mine goes on without any issues. I am still waiting for my clamp to come in though so I am patiently (more like impatiently ) waiting so I can get this on.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

shiva916 said:


> Were you able to use the supplied clamp with no modification?
> 
> That's what I am curious of, I know my locals parts guy at the dealer said that some of the exhausts had some clamp issues so he reordered mine, I am kind of hoping that mine goes on without any issues. I am still waiting for my clamp to come in though so I am patiently (more like impatiently ) waiting so I can get this on.


there is only 1 supplied clamp; that one, the muffler shop used it in connecting the first and the second muffler. No modification was necessary


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

Put mine on this morning as the dealer finally had the new clamp that they re-ordered. Sounds great and not that hard to put on, only took about an hour for 2 of us with basic tools and the car up on stands.


----------



## ebon1195 (Dec 29, 2011)

bought a used one in october when a new was still around $900 +shipping.
i paid $400 for a used one :banghead: FML! 
..was a good deal at the time, not like $200 tho.

i love the sound when mated with the test pipe, but dont expect much noise from the cat-back alone. im thinking of welding a section of stainless pipe in place of the mid muffler to put it over the top.

anyway, cheers guys. enjoy the good deal! :beer:


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

ebon1195 said:


> bought a used one in october when a new was still around $900 +shipping.
> i paid $400 for a used one :banghead: FML!
> ..was a good deal at the time, not like $200 tho.
> 
> ...


Try it!  let me know how it goes. should be louder.


----------



## leninator (Apr 11, 2011)

eatrach said:


> there is only 1 supplied clamp; that one, the muffler shop used it in connecting the first and the second muffler. No modification was necessary


Found one this morning at a dealer in Fall River, MA. He assured me it will fit a 2011 JSW (someone raised the ? earlier) and that the clamp I needed was in the box. He said all that's left is dealer stock and the next closest one would be Hartford. At least I can go pick this up and save a bundle on shipping. He was selling it for $219 plus tax. Does anyone know if there are any other products necessary for the install, sealers, lubes, etc.? Thanks


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

leninator said:


> Found one this morning at a dealer in Fall River, MA. He assured me it will fit a 2011 JSW (someone raised the ? earlier) and that the clamp I needed was in the box. He said all that's left is dealer stock and the next closest one would be Hartford. At least I can go pick this up and save a bundle on shipping. He was selling it for $219 plus tax. Does anyone know if there are any other products necessary for the install, sealers, lubes, etc.? Thanks



The clamp may be small for the exhaust. You need to find some longer bolts and open up the holes that the bolts slide through on the clamp. This should allow for the larger exhaust. Or just have it professionally welded. GL:thumbup:


----------



## leninator (Apr 11, 2011)

DboyDub1 said:


> The clamp may be small for the exhaust. You need to find some longer bolts and open up the holes that the bolts slide through on the clamp. This should allow for the larger exhaust. Or just have it professionally welded. GL:thumbup:


I assume this is the clamp that attaches the new exhaust to the cat? Also, any measurement on the longer bolts mentioned for the hanger. Just trying to get as much info as possible before getting the car on the jack stands.


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

leninator said:


> I assume this is the clamp that attaches the new exhaust to the cat? Also, any measurement on the longer bolts mentioned for the hanger. Just trying to get as much info as possible before getting the car on the jack stands.


You re use the OE clamp that attaches the new exhaust to the cat. It's actually the clamp that holds the two piece exhaust together. You need something like 3 or 3.5 inch bolts. I never used mine due to the fact that I had mine welded. 


Check this other thread out

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-for-the-Jetta-2.5-are-on-clearance!!!/page8

Pic for reference:


----------



## shiva916 (Apr 18, 2011)

leninator said:


> Found one this morning at a dealer in Fall River, MA. He assured me it will fit a 2011 JSW (someone raised the ? earlier) and that the clamp I needed was in the box. He said all that's left is dealer stock and the next closest one would be Hartford. At least I can go pick this up and save a bundle on shipping. He was selling it for $219 plus tax. Does anyone know if there are any other products necessary for the install, sealers, lubes, etc.? Thanks


If you are getting it at Mattie's that is where i got mine. The parts guy there was good and got me the correct clamp to make this thing work. Are you local to there?


----------



## leninator (Apr 11, 2011)

shiva916 said:


> If you are getting it at Mattie's that is where i got mine. The parts guy there was good and got me the correct clamp to make this thing work. Are you local to there?


Yeah I'm getting it at Mattie's. The parts guy, Brian, said it would have the clamp I needed so I guess he knows the issues already. I'm about 60 miles away in Peabody.


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks again to the OP, got mine on last week, also installed my ECS pulley and HPA mount insert. The difference with everything on is incredible and compliments my SRI and TP nicely. The system isn't overly loud, I do get a bit of mid-rpm drone but I'm ok with it for short trips. Will be driving on the highway this weekend, hoping that at cruise 70-75 it's tolerable. If not I'm going to look into some sound deadening mats for the trunk because I really don't want to mess with the exhaust at all.


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

So ive been getting conflicting information about this. Is it 2.5" or 2.25"? On many of the other threads people are saying its 2.5" and the clamps are too small that came with the kit. Can someone clarify?


EDIT: i went and measured mine...*def 2.5" for anyone else that was wondering. *


----------



## GnarlyGash (Aug 30, 2000)

I've got three for sale right now :thumbup: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Steel-Catback-Exhausts-2.5liter-engines-only


----------



## seakrait (Jan 18, 2005)

Looking to sell mine (off my 2012 sport wagon). ~600kms on it. came dealer-installed. looking for a stock exhaust in trade. 

PM me for details.


----------



## waggons (Sep 2, 2012)

*Sportwagen exhaust fit 2012 2.5 manual*

I'm looking at buying one of these exhaust systems (1KM-071-901-U) from a dealer who still has one, but they won't confirm that it will fit anything past 2010. Did you in fact get it installed on an '11? If so, I'm figuring it will fit my 2012 2.5 manual. 

thanks


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Local dealer found me one in Madison and had it shipped here to Minneapolis for around $250 shipped! 

Came with the larger 68.5mm clamp. The stock hardware on the clamp was cheap stainless so I ditched it in favor of some zinc plated 10.9 hardware with a split washer on the bolt end and a serrated nut on the other end. Torqued it to 40lb-ft so its not coming loose.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

I just got mine ordered from a dealer in FL for $255 shipped. Can't wait to get it.

Just an FYI, they said that Auto Barn in IL had one too...not sure where that is, but they should have one in stock.

Pics when it comes in.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

wish I could find a rabbit exhaust for under $200 :banghead:


----------



## brownish (Nov 21, 2007)

1KM-071-901-U

Is this the correct p/n for a 2007 Rabbit?


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

No, that's for a Jetta. I'm not sure of the Rabbit's pn.


----------



## brownish (Nov 21, 2007)

What would I have to do to get 1KM-071-901-U to work on my Rabbit?


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

brownish said:


> What would I have to do to get 1KM-071-901-U to work on my Rabbit?


I was thinking the same question, but for a Passat?


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone able to find these still? I'd really love to get my hands on one but I'm doubtful since this thread is almost a year old...


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Shawn O said:


> Came with the larger 68.5mm clamp. The stock hardware on the clamp was cheap stainless so I ditched it in favor of some zinc plated 10.9 hardware with a split washer on the bolt end and a serrated nut on the other end. Torqued it to 40lb-ft so its not coming loose.


Stupid question but what is that very first part in this image? I'm talking about the "muffler" closest to the camera...is that the catalytic converter? I don't remember mine having 3 "mufflers".


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Its a resonator.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Ah got it, thanks  

Do any of you with this exhaust have leaky clamps? The one that came with the kit, doesn't seem to be holding air in pretty well, when I start the car cold I can hear it leak, also the tone has changed, especially around 1500rpm and 3000rpm. If I don't end up swapping back to stock, I'll end up having it welded so it's nice and tight.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Discovered this a few weeks ago. Found out they will honor my 1 year warranty. So I have to take off the exhaust and return it and they will give me my money back.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

What happened there? ^


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> Discovered this a few weeks ago. Found out they will honor my 1 year warranty. So I have to take off the exhaust and return it and they will give me my money back.


Mine did exactly the same thing. Except I was told by NorthPenn VW that it comes with a lifetime warranty. A couple months ago I showed my local VW tech and he said to bring in my receipt and they'll replace it for free. I was going to wait until spring, but if it is only a year warranty I only have a week left!


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

As much as lifetime warranties sound awesome, I tried to see if they could replace it and there weren't any left in stock, anywhere. I put on my OEM exhaust and called it a day. I got my money back yesterday. Its a defect in the quality. I rather buy an awe exhaust. :/

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

It saddens me to see those tips go. I really loved the tips. Now I have a stock exhaust with no sound. I didn't realize how much sound they had until my friend drove my car and I was amazed

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> As much as lifetime warranties sound awesome, I tried to see if they could replace it and there weren't any left in stock, anywhere. I put on my OEM exhaust and called it a day. I got my money back yesterday. Its a defect in the quality. I rather buy an awe exhaust. :/
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


I was afraid they wouldn't be able to replace it. Unfortunately, I don't have my OEM exhaust anymore, so I'll have to find something different. And there's no way I can find a decent replacement for even close to the $200 the Votex one cost me. :banghead:

Part of me just wants to keep it and maybe weld on some new tips down the road...


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

*They didn't look hard enuff*



mjb8482 said:


> I was afraid they wouldn't be able to replace it. Unfortunately, I don't have my OEM exhaust anymore, so I'll have to find something different. And there's no way I can find a decent replacement for even close to the $200 the Votex one cost me. :banghead:
> 
> Part of me just wants to keep it and maybe weld on some new tips down the road...


After almost two months worth of e-mails back and fourth with my Dealership, and them trying to correct an error on their part, I finally got word today I probably got the last one of these confirmed for shipment. Paid :laugh:$214.00 shipping and all to Albuquerque from Illinois. Took so long and was such a pain in A.. I almost gave up when they first quoted me over $900.00 saying he would pay for the $150.00 in shipping. Sure glad I didn't.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

How did you get one? My dealer checked the system and said there were no more left and the price is back up to 1K. I put my OEM exhaust back on. I'm gonna upgrade to a mk7 when they come out anyway

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

About 2 months ago I e-mailed my dealer inquiring about the exhaust. I didn't get a response from them after two weeks so I e-mailed them again. They responded with a "sorry, I'll get our Parts Depatment to contact you ASAP. A month went by and not a word from the dealer. I sent them a fairly harsh e-mail and it must have got someones attention. The day after my harsh e-mail I got a response back saying there were only 5 left in the whole US. If I wanted one he would eat the $150 shipping charge and let me have it for a discounted price... $980. I e-mailed him back and said that I had seen it in Vortex for about $220 + shipping. The very next day I got an e-mail back saying they had found only one left at the sale price, all the other dealers were selling them for $1200.
:beer::beer:


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

It all depends on how much the dealers purchased them from VWoA for. If they were purchased at the old price, they will know it and would likely sell it for the old price. If they were purchased later/after the price updates, then of course they won't sell it for less than they paid.


----------



## Simple_S (Jun 27, 2012)

I still have mine, new in the box. Turned the car in, never got to install it. $300. Must be a pick up only in Southern Cal. I cannot ship, the box is to large.
[email protected]


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Bumping becasue both my tips have developed cracks around the tip edges.

Whats the best fix for this? Purchase same size tips somewhere and have them welded on? Have the cracks themselves welded with stainless rod and file and repolish?


----------



## daslegit (Nov 6, 2011)

mjb8482 said:


> I was afraid they wouldn't be able to replace it. Unfortunately, I don't have my OEM exhaust anymore, so I'll have to find something different. And there's no way I can find a decent replacement for even close to the $200 the Votex one cost me. :banghead:
> 
> Part of me just wants to keep it and maybe weld on some new tips down the road...


I have a stock exhaust for sale, however, im from downstate ny and buffalo is 8 hrs away lol


----------



## Blkzilla (Jul 24, 2008)

Shawn O said:


> Bumping becasue both my tips have developed cracks around the tip edges.
> 
> Whats the best fix for this? Purchase same size tips somewhere and have them welded on? Have the cracks themselves welded with stainless rod and file and repolish?


Same thing has happened to mine. I figured I'd eventually buy new tips and have them welded on.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump...My tips have developed MAJOR cracks and the strip of metal lining the tips has started to flake off...They are not standing up well AT ALL.

Bought mine from North Penn VW in Lansdale, PA ~ 2 Years ago


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

phx08 said:


> Bump...My tips have developed MAJOR cracks and the strip of metal lining the tips has started to flake off...They are not standing up well AT ALL.
> 
> Bought mine from North Penn VW in Lansdale, PA ~ 2 Years ago


I installed mine about a year ago, and live in Georgia so no salt here. I have the same issues with the tips cracking and breaking apart. I guess I can't complain too much given the price. I will be getting some new tips welded on before too long though.


----------

